# Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?



## k_O_i_M_a (29. Mai 2010)

*Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Im Moment habe ich kein Geld, mir ein gescheites Netzteil zu leisten.
Seit 6 Monaten ist bei mir ein TS-Power 750W Netzteil drin, welches auch eigentlich leise ist, und meine Hardware ausreichend mit Strom versorgt - egal ob im Idle oder im Vollastbetrieb @ Prime oder Crysis.

Nun habe ich vorgestern mein neues Mainboard bekommen, ein Asus P5n-t Deluxe mit 3 PCI-e Brücken. Nun habe ich Angst, dass es mein NT nicht schafft, weil es niemals 750W haben kann. SLI/CF Boards sollen ja immer ein bisschen mehr verbrauchen als die anderen. Außerdem braucht das Deluxe einen P8 EPS Stecker, ich habe nur 4-pin und hatte auch vor zu übertakten, da beim P8 der Strom ja gewährleistet sein soll. Auch habe ich ein 2. Noname NT hier, ein RaptoxX rt 500 C, welches mir im Expert für die GTX empfohlen wurde. Hat natürlich keinen PCI-e Anschluss, so müsste ich die GTX per Molex -> 6-pin betreiben.

(Verzwickte Sache  )

Kann ich mein TS-Power NT weiterhin betreiben, oder mein RaptoxX einbauen. Ich will ja nicht das mir was um die Ohren fliegt 

Ich spare derzeit auf ein Super Flower 700/800W NT, oder auf ein gebrauchtes Enermax. Neu sind die ja schweine teuer.
Für 30€ die ich fürs TS-Power bezahlt habe bin ich vollstens zufrieden. Schon 5 Monate 24/7 Dauerbetrieb, oft Vollastbetrieb wgen Crysis und anderen Games, sowie Brenchmarks. Wollte ja meinen CPU auf 3.4 GHz bringen, wenns denn möglich wäre mit einem der Netzteile.

Hardware:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q 8200 @ Moment @ 2.8 GHz
Aus P5QPL-AM -> Asus P5n-t Deluxe
Inno3D GTX 260 @ 724/1455/1133
2x2048MB Nanya PC26400er
2 Hdds
1 Revoltec Lüftersteuerung, gerade voll besetzt, also 4 Lüfter.
Kartenlesegerät

TS-Power:
+5V        32A
+3.3V     30A
+12V      32A
-12V       5.8A
+5VSB     2A

RaptoxX:

+5V        28A
+3.3V     20A
+12V      20A
-12V       0.3A
+5VSB     2A
Es soll ja keine langfristige Lösung werden. 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich kein Geld, mir ein gescheites Netzteil zu leisten.
> Seit 6 Monaten ist bei mir ein TS-Power 750W Netzteil drin, welches auch eigentlich leise ist, und meine Hardware ausreichend mit Strom versorgt - egal ob im Idle oder im Vollastbetrieb @ Prime oder Crysis.


 
Nun ja, der Bringer ist das Teil wirklich nicht. 



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> SLI/CF Boards sollen ja immer ein bisschen mehr verbrauchen als die anderen.


 
Nö, eigentlich nicht, das Board wird so um die 60 Watt ziehen, wenn überhaupt.



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht das Deluxe einen P8 EPS Stecker, ich habe nur 4-pin und hatte auch vor zu übertakten, da beim P8 der Strom ja gewährleistet sein soll.


 
Der 4 Pin reicht völlig, den 8 Pin brauchst du nicht, deine CPU zieht nicht so viel, auch übertaktet nicht.



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Auch habe ich ein 2. Noname NT hier, ein RaptoxX rt 500 C


 
Das ist ja noch grottiger. 



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> welches mir im Expert für die GTX empfohlen wurde. Hat natürlich keinen PCI-e Anschluss, so müsste ich die GTX per Molex -> 6-pin betreiben.


 
Was ist das denn für ein "Experte", der ein Netzteil für eine schnelle Grafikkarte empfiehlt, das per PCIe Stecker mit Strom versorgt werden muss, das Netzteil die aber gar nicht hat? 
(Mein Tipp, dem "Experten" mal ein paar Nackenschläge verpassen) 



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Kann ich mein TS-Power NT weiterhin betreiben, oder mein RaptoxX einbauen. Ich will ja nicht das mir was um die Ohren fliegt


 
Du kannst das 750 Watt Teil erst mal benutzen, solltest dir aber ein neues besrogen...



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Ich spare derzeit auf ein Super Flower 700/800W NT, oder auf ein gebrauchtes Enermax.


 
.. und mit neu kaufen meine ich nicht Super Flower. 

Spare ein wenig Geld und kauf dir ein Antec True Power.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Ich habe bisher wenig schlechtes gehört über Super Flower Nts. Würde mir hald ein Modulares holen. Bekannte haben in ihren Systemen nur Super Flower, seit Jahren. Auch sind die Preise nicht so extrem wie bei anderen Herstellern. Das Antec scheint auch nicht wirklich schlecht zu sein, aber ich warte mal ab was andere dazu sagen. 

PS: Für das RaptoxX NT hab ich 60€ bezahlt, welches ich nun (nach paar Wochen!) für 20 € bekomme. Das ist doch einfach nur Abzocke beim Expert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Solchen "Experten" kannst du nicht trauen. Offensichtlich hat er keine Ahnung, sonst würde er nicht so ein Netzteil für die Grafikkarte empfehlen.
Bei Super Flower ist das Problem, dass das eine oder andere ganz brauchbar ist, die aber auch sehr, sehr viel Müll machen.
Da gibts einfach bessere Netzteile.
Wenn dir das Antec zu teuer sein sollte, kannst du auch ein anderes nehmen. Hab da mal welche für dich.

Silver Power SP-SS500 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die drei kannst du natürlich auch in einer etwas stärkeren Version bekommen, sofern du meinst, dass 500 Watt zu wenig sind (sinds aber nicht).


----------



## Homie (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Ich hatte 3 Jahre ein "No name - billig Netzteil" und das hat genügt. Hat so um die 30 € gekostet.
Keine Problem damit gehabt und laut war es auch nie. 
Hab es dann verkauft und für ~ 90 € das Corsair HX 520 Watt geholt.
Ich habe keinen Unterschied im Alltagsgebrauch feststellen können.


----------



## facehugger (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hör auf das was Quanti sagt, Billignetzteile bringen es nicht
Auch nicht als Übergangslösung! 

Kann dir auch das Rush ans Herz legen, kostet nicht die Welt und ist für dein System völlig ausreichend


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



Homie schrieb:


> Ich hatte 3 Jahre ein "No name - billig Netzteil" und das hat genügt. Hat so um die 30 € gekostet.
> Keine Problem damit gehabt und laut war es auch nie.
> Hab es dann verkauft und für ~ 90 € das Corsair HX 520 Watt geholt.
> Ich habe keinen Unterschied im Alltagsgebrauch feststellen können.


 
Was war es denn für eins und welche Hardware hast du damit betrieben?


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hallo, 

Vielen Dank für die Links, sind ja Top Dinger!

Ich würde mal sagen 
Entweder:
Netzteil ATX Sharkoon RUSH POWER 600W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware,

oder

Netzteil ATX CoolerMaster Silent Pro M600 600W - Computer Shop - Hardware,

20€ sind auch wieder n haufen Geld für einen Schüler. Gott sei Dank haben wir eine Landwirtschaft zu Hause, sonst önnt ich mir sowas garned verdienen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Das Cooler Master ist einen Ticken besser, aber das Rush ist ebenfalls sehr gut.
Beide liegen geschätzte 20 Klassen höher als Super Flower und gefühlte 2000 Klassen besser als der Kram, den du gerade benutzt.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hallo,

Na dann. Aber ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Sharkoon ist billiger, aber das Cooler Master hat auch ein bisschen mehr Leistung. Hat jemand im Forum eines der beiden am Laufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Ist eigentlich egal, welches du kaufst. Beide kommen von Enhance und das steht für gute Qualität.


----------



## Homie (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was war es denn für eins und welche Hardware hast du damit betrieben?



Kein Plan was für eins es war.  Glaub hatte 450 Watt. Gekauft bei Arlt.com
Strom lieferte es für:

Intel Dualcore 6400
2 Gb Ram
X1950pro
2 HDD

Verbrauch beim Zocken ca. 210 Watt. Idle ca. 110 Watt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master ist einen Ticken besser, aber das Rush ist ebenfalls sehr gut.


Öhm, nein, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, eigentlich nicht.


 
Sprich dich aus, war jedenfalls bisher immer mein Eindruck.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hallo nochmal,

Ich denke ich nehme das Sharkoon. Habe gerade nochmal geschaut wie viel Geld ich noch da habe, sind doch noch gute 100€ zusammengekommen. Also das Rush Power 600W und ich genehmige mir ein Revoltec SIXTY 3 Gehäuse und Lüfter.

Dann bin ich endlich das billig Zeug weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Gute Einstellung.


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Bei beiden reichen die 500W Ausführungen (mein System P45 Board, Q9550 @ 4GHz, GTX260 65nm) Prime und Furmark liefen gleichzeitig ~ 370W an der Steckdose mit nem einfachen Meßgerät. Ich hab das Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



Homie schrieb:


> Kein Plan was für eins es war.  Glaub hatte 450 Watt. Gekauft bei Arlt.com
> Strom lieferte es für:
> 
> Intel Dualcore 6400
> ...



Ich hatte auch mal so ein Arlt teil 500Watt für 30€ hat immer super gehalten, bis ich dachte ich müsste Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen, nach 15 Minuten, seltsame Gerücke, Hitze.....bummm! Die gute Nachricht die Schutzschalltungen haben wohl funktioniert, meine restliche Hardware hats überlebt.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

So, aus den 100€ wurden dann doch 150€.... 

Revoltec SIXTY 3 Midi Tower
Sharkoon Rush Power 600W
2x 120mm Xigmatek XLF-F1253
3x 120mm Xilence Redwing
2x Revoltec Ram Freezer
Prolimatech PK-1 Wärmeleitpaste 5g
2x Revoltec KK in Rot 30cm.

Das Case wird von mir nochn bisschn frisch gemacht, innen lackiert, Mesh lackiert, Window usw... vllt mach ich ja n Tagebuch auf 

Und nochmals Vielen Dank an alle, nun hat Sharkoon einen Kunden mehr!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Die Xilence Lüfter sind nicht so gut, nimm lieber Scythe oder BeQuiet.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Die Bestellung habe ich schon lange abgeschickt 

Ich hab die nur genommen weil sie nur 2€ das Stück kosteten. Im anderen Rechner sind die doch super, der kann ja laut sein wenn er will.

Hoffe bis am Mittwoch ist alles da


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Tja, warum kosten die wohl nur 2€ das Stück.


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

zu denn lüftern: 



			
				Orthy schrieb:
			
		

> Xilence Redwing: so leise wie ein Maschinengewehr



@Quanti:

auf ein test der neuen Golden Green bin ich mal gespannt:

Golden Green SF-600P14XE Vers.2.92 80+GOLD

die gibt es zB bei KMshop sehr günstig Oo 107€ für 600W usw mal sehen vielleicht taugen die was.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus, war jedenfalls bisher immer mein Eindruck.


Die Basis schaut gleich aus, das Sharkoon ist effizienter, AFAIR besonders oben rum, KM beim Coolermaster ist OK; aber nur 6pin für PCIe am Gehäuse und es ist deutlich teurer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



poiu schrieb:


> zu denn lüftern:


 
 Man sollte mal solche Tests sammeln, damit man immer darauf zugreifen kann und sich nicht blöde sucht.
Also Thread, in dem Tests gesammelt werden, über alles, wenns geht.



poiu schrieb:


> @Quanti:
> 
> auf ein test der neuen Golden Green bin ich mal gespannt:
> 
> ...


 
Jop, klingt interessant, mal abwarten.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Basis schaut gleich aus, das Sharkoon ist effizienter, AFAIR besonders oben rum, KM beim Coolermaster ist OK; aber nur 6pin für PCIe am Gehäuse und es ist deutlich teurer.


 
Das hört sich interessant an.
Hast du links zu Bildern der Komponenten, also zum Inneren?


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hallo zusammen.

Gestern kam das Paket mit den ganzen Sachen. Nochmals Danke an MF für den schnellen Versand!  Netzteil gleich eingebaut. Sieht sehr schick aus und passt zum Rest. Auch das Kabelmanagement ist toll. Die Xigmateks in die Front des Revoltec Tower eingebaut, die Xilence in den Deckel. Beim hochfahren stellte ich fest, dass die Xilence deutlich leiser als die Xigmateks sind! bei 12V leise, bei 5V nichts mehr zu hören. Ich würde mir diese sofort wieder kaufen!  Abends dann, als der PC schon ein paar Stunden lief und ich Crysis zocken wollte, ging ich ins bios und stellte das AI Overclock auf 10%, das ergab einen Takt von 2.6 GHz. Ging bis dato immer gut mit dem AI Overclock, manuell wollte ich es erst später mal machen....
Danach startete er nicht mehr. Okay, dachte ich mir ich mach einen CMOS Reset mit dem Jumper. Neustart -> wieder nichts. Dann stellte ich fest, dass sich der Lüfter der GTX nicht drehte. Kurzerhand eine 7300GS eingebaut, die noch funktionierte -> auch nichts. Dann habe ich den Sitz des Revoltec Pipe Towers Pro geprüft, welcher auch gepasst hat. Dann habe ich das Mainboard gewechselt, da ich ja seit ein paar Tagen das Asus P5N-T Deluxe habe. Mit dem alten hat es 1-mal funktioniert, danach lief der Lüfter auch nicht mehr.

Wurde durch das OC der Prozessor zerstört? 

Gestern habe ich ja auch noch die Prolimatech PK-1 Nano WLP auf den GPU und CPU getan. Soll ja was taugen die WLP.

Meine HW:

Sharkoon Rush Power M 600 (funktioniert tadellos)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200
Asus P5N-T Deluxe (vorher Asus P5QPL-AM)
Inno 3D GTX 260 @ 729/1455/1135
2x 2048MB Nanya 800 MHz Ram, wurden mit Revoltec Ram Freezern ausgestattet.
2x 500GB HDDs von Samsung und WD
Labelfash DVD-Brenner
Revoltec Pipe Tower Pro CPU Kühler (gleicher Kühlkörper wie der vom Alpenföhn Groß Clockner)
Revoltec SIXTY 3 Gehäuse

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen, da ich auf den PC angewiesen bin...

gruß Christoph


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Wenn sich der Lüfter der Graka nicht dreht, dann kriegt die kein Strom, entweder liegts am Netzteil oder am Mainboard.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Versuch nochmal ein anderes Netzteil ...
Hast du auch alles schön Verkabelt bzw keine kabel vergessen ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen hört sich sehr stark nach defektem Netzteil an!!


----------



## Bullvai (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Oh mann war auch zuerwarten billige netzteile sind ein absulutes no go!!!
Wäre doch schade wenn de restlichen Pc-Komponeten was abbekommen.

Ich rate dir auf jedefal zu nen guten marken netzteil von Be-Quiet,Enemarx,cougar und co


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

ER hat ein Sharkoon NT und das scheint zu gehen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hmm aber er sagte doch es der Graka Lüfter etc....
und das NT ist vlt kapput ?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hatte er sich das Sharkoon denn nicht erst neu gekauft?


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hatte er sich das Sharkoon denn nicht erst neu gekauft?



Ja aber so wie ich das verstanden habe war diese nach dem ausprobieren doch defekt oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Richtig verstanden hab ich sowieso nicht, was er geschrieben hat.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig verstanden hab ich sowieso nicht, was er geschrieben hat.


Ich glaube sein NT (das neue) scheint am Arsch zu sein weil der Lüftter der Graka etc sich nicht dreht ...
EDIT: @k O i M a  kannst du nicht mal ein Video von dem Geschehn machen und es hochladen ? xD wäre sehr hilfreich


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Ich dachte, er hat noch ein anderes Netzteil liegen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte, er hat noch ein anderes Netzteil liegen?


Ja er hatte ein altes Billig dingen worauf wir ihm rateten ^^ ein Marken NT zu holen ...
Hat er getan dann alles angesteckt/eingebaut und später funtzte es net mehr darauf sagte ich : Probier das alte nochmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Kann man machen, mehr als wegrauchen kann die Hardware ja nicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man machen, mehr als wegrauchen kann die Hardware ja nicht.


 yeahhh 
Nein im ernst er kanns versuchen und wenns ja dann klappt ( alles schön anspringt ) weiss er das es am NT liegt ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Da er noch eine alte GraKa hat, kann er auch die benutzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Oh mann war auch zuerwarten billige netzteile sind ein absulutes no go!!


Das Sharkoon Rush Power ist kein 'billig Netzteil', es ist ein preisgünstiges...
Dennoch kanns sein, das es DOA ist, ist also nicht auszuschließen...

Allerdings ists wahrscheinlicher, das beim 'gewaltsamen' OC Versuch was anderes zerstört wurde: Speicher, CPU sind am wahrscheinlichsten...

Hier hilft nur gegentesten bzw ein neues Board samt CPU anzuschaffen...


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da er noch eine alte GraKa hat, kann er auch die benutzen.


 Jo wäre zu überlegen aber er könnte uns auch mal antworten ^^
Wir reden schon die ganze in der 3. Person über ihn xDD

EDIT: oder Stefan Paynes Vorschlag 
Hey ich habe den Film von deinem Bruder Max Payne gesehen Top Film und das Spiel ist auch gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Jo, OC kann schon eine Menge entsorgen, wenn mans nicht richtig macht. 

Letztendlich kann er nur ausprobieren und durchtesten.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, OC kann schon eine Menge entsorgen, wenn mans nicht richtig macht.
> 
> Letztendlich kann er nur ausprobieren und durchtesten.



Ja stimmt  
^^


----------



## Scheolin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

wenn du Angst hast das dir die gillig NT wegbrutzeln wegen überlastung wegbrutzeln kannste ja die beiden parallel betreiben....

Eins für MB und CPU und das Andre für die Grakas...

mfg Scheolin

Edit: hab garnich die vier andren Seiten gesehen...


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

guten Abend euch Dreien 

Wie soll ich zum antworten kommen wenn ich jegliche HW in meinem PC auf Lauffähigkeit prüfe? 

Naja, Bilanz sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Es liegt schlichtweg am Asus P5N-T Deluxe. Entweder will es keinen gscheiden CMOS Reset machen, oder irgendwas hängt. Mit dem P5QPL-AM läuft alles perfekt. am Netzteil liegt es nicht, sonst würde ja garnix mehr gehen. Mir ist auch beim ständigen CPU Wechsel aufgefallen, dass WLP in den Sockel geraten ist . Zusammenhang? WLP leitet ja eigentlich keinen Strom, rausbekommen tue ich sie nicht wirklich. Weder mit Wattestäbchen noch mit 8 bar Kompressor ( und NEIN er verbigt durch die Leistung KEINEN Pin ).
Die letzte Möglichkeit wäre, mit unserem 3000€ schweren 200 Bar Dampfstrahler rüberzuheizen. 

Ich schreibe einfach mal Asus an, schildere ihnen mein Problem, und hoffe mal sie tauschen es mir aus. Zwar ist es ein ersteigertes 70€ Mainboard von der Bucht, aber ich denke da wird noch Garantie drauf sein.

Zum Netzteil. Im Idle regelt sich der Lüfter runter, man hört diesen NICHT mehr. Auch alles andere am NT ist einfach nur TOP. Danke noch mal an quanti! 

gruß Christoph


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Es liegt schlichtweg am Asus P5N-T Deluxe. Entweder will es keinen gscheiden CMOS Reset machen, oder irgendwas hängt. Mit dem P5QPL-AM läuft alles perfekt. am Netzteil liegt es nicht, sonst würde ja garnix mehr gehen.


 
Jo, Mainboard ist immer eine Möglichkeit, wenn der Rechner nicht startet, man hofft nur, dass es das nicht ist.



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Mir ist auch beim ständigen CPU Wechsel aufgefallen, dass WLP in den Sockel geraten ist . Zusammenhang? WLP leitet ja eigentlich keinen Strom


 
Nö, genau, WLP leitet kein Strom, richtig.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woraus besteht denn WLP und wieso leitet sie die Wärme so gut ab? Genau, weil dort feine Metallteilchen drinne sind. 



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> rausbekommen tue ich sie nicht wirklich. Weder mit Wattestäbchen noch mit 8 bar Kompressor ( und NEIN er verbigt durch die Leistung KEINEN Pin ).
> Die letzte Möglichkeit wäre, mit unserem 3000€ schweren 200 Bar Dampfstrahler rüberzuheizen.


 
Wenn du sie nicht rausbekommst, hast du echt Pech gehabt, die WLP wird wohl einen Kurzschluss verursachen und das wars dann. Sei froh, dass die CPU nicht kaputt gegangen ist.



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Zum Netzteil. Im Idle regelt sich der Lüfter runter, man hört diesen NICHT mehr. Auch alles andere am NT ist einfach nur TOP. Danke noch mal an quanti!
> 
> gruß Christoph


 
Sag ich ja, das Rush ist ein Super Netzteil, für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Also das Paste nicht leitet stimmt so nicht, viele beinhalten Metalle wie Kupfer oder Allu, es gibt auch welche die Silber drin haben und das leitet sogar besser als Gold. Zwar ist der Anteil nicht so hoch dennoch besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, also raus mit der Paste!! Aber bitte wie kommt Paste in den Sockel das ist mir aber schon ein Rätsel.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

"Die PK-1 ist, laut den Aussagen Prolimatechs, eine Hochleistungswärmeleitpaste aus einer Nano-Aluminium-Verbindung, welche herausragende Wärmeleitfähigkeiten bieten soll. Desweiteren soll sie eine hohe Praxistauglichkeit aufweisen: Sie ist nicht leitend, benötigt keine Einbrennzeit und soll besonders langlebig sein" 

Dann bin ich aber jetzt verwirrt 

Was mich aufregt, der Service bei Asus. Warum muss ich das Mainboard nun unbedingt an meine Bezugsquelle senden? Sowas hab ich eigentlich noch nie gehört... 

Naja was solls. Irgendwie ist mir mein P5Q lieber. 1. kann ich mit dem kastierten Bios besseren Takt erreichen, und 2. ist es smarter 

Andere Frage. Habe ja wegen dem Tausch des MBs Windows neu installieren müssen, da anderer Chipsatz, weil er immer bei classpnp.sys einen Bluescreen hatte. 
Kann ich nun Windows so verändern, dass es mit dem Intel G41 Chipsatz vom P5Q hochfährt? Das einrichten usw. regte mich letzte Woche schon so auf... 

gruß Christoph


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> "Die PK-1 ist, laut den Aussagen Prolimatechs, eine Hochleistungswärmeleitpaste aus einer Nano-Aluminium-Verbindung, welche herausragende Wärmeleitfähigkeiten bieten soll. Desweiteren soll sie eine hohe Praxistauglichkeit aufweisen: Sie ist nicht leitend, benötigt keine Einbrennzeit und soll besonders langlebig sein"
> 
> Dann bin ich aber jetzt verwirrt


 
Nicht leitend im Bezug auf reinem Kupfer. 
Gewaltig leitend im Bezug auf Kunststoff. 

Wenn das eine Nano-Aluminium Verbindung ist (Aluminium ist nun mal ein Metall, das leitet), wie soll die Verbindung dann nicht leiten können?
Entscheidet ist ja, dass sie leitet, denn je schneller die Wärme über die WLP abgeleitet werden kann, desto besser und Metall leitet Wärme nun mal besser als Kunststoff.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Achso. Danke für die Aufklärung 

Und wie kriege ich es jetzt zusammen mein Win 7 mit G41 chipsatz zum starten zu bekommen?

gruß Christoph


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Zum Reinigen kannst du Isopropyl nehmen, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das alles wegbekommt.
Hängt davon ab, wie eingetrocktet die WLP schon ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Achso. Danke für die Aufklärung
> 
> Und wie kriege ich es jetzt zusammen mein Win 7 mit G41 chipsatz zum starten zu bekommen?
> 
> gruß Christoph



Schmeiß vor allem die Chipsatztreiber runter Graka, Sound, IDE.....geh am besten in den Geräte Manager und schmeiß das ganze Zeug raus. Ich sag dir aber ganz erlich das wird dich nicht glücklich machen, ich und andere haben damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, das System ist schwierig wider zum laufen zu bekommen auserdem trehten dan  recht seltsame Probleme auf die manche als "Geist im System" bezeichnen weil man das Verhalten des Betribsystems nicht mehr richtig einschätzen kann, ist schwer zu defenieren aber mach dir lieber die Mühe und mach alles neu das erspart dir einen Haufen Ärger, das kannst du mir glauben!!!


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Hm... 

Okay, dann hilfts ja nichts. Trotzdem Danke für die zahlreichen helfenden Beiträge!

Ich liebe dieses Forum. 

gruß Christoph


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Forum.
> 
> gruß Christoph



Wir lieben es alle


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Das Computer Bild Forum ist auch lustig. 
Da empfehlen die Leute immer so tolle Dinge...


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Computer Bild Forum ist auch lustig.
> Da empfehlen die Leute immer so tolle Dinge...


xD
Naja aber ich finde es gibt sehr viele tolle Foren aber unser bleibt das beste


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorrübergehend ein Billig Netzteil?*

Ich hab eh kein Verlgeich, da ich woanders nicht aktiv bin.
Ich muss ja hier spa.. äh.. posten.


----------

